# Monitor



## Greyhound63 (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen...

bin neu hier und auch kein echter Hard-core Gamer. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben,was Monitore angeht? Ich habe den Asus VG248QE in meinem Kopf! Es sollen drei an der Zahl werden, überwiegend für Flugsimulator. 

Vorab vielen Dank für Antworten.


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2018)

Hast du denn die Hardware auch schon dafür. Bissi Leistung brauchts für drei Monitore doch schon....je nach Spiel natürlich.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2018)

Greyhound63 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> bin neu hier und auch kein echter Hard-core Gamer. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben,was Monitore angeht? Ich habe den Asus VG248QE in meinem Kopf! Es sollen drei an der Zahl werden, überwiegend für Flugsimulator.
> 
> Vorab vielen Dank für Antworten.


 handelt es sich um "Action" bei der Flugsim, oder zivile Luftfahrt? Für letzteres brauchst du an sich keinen "Gamermonitor", da kannst du auch welche für 150€/Stück nehmen, die sind genau so gut wie es vor ein paar Jahren "richtige" Gamer-Monitore waren. Und wie McDrake schon fragte: was hast du denn für Hardware?


----------



## xdave78 (22. Januar 2018)

Bisschen falsches Forum oder...?


----------



## McDrake (22. Januar 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Bisschen falsches Forum oder...?



Hat was 
Könnte dann ein Mod da eine Schiebung machen?


----------



## TheSinner (22. Januar 2018)

Ich kann aus persönlicher Erfahrung den Benq RL2455HM sehr empfehlen, im direkten Vergleich minimal schlechter (siehe: https://versus.com/en/asus-vg248qe-vs-benq-rl2455hm) als dein gewähltes Modell, dafür aber rund 80 Euro billiger pro Monitor, also 240 € Ersparnis.

Nutze den Monitor selbst und bin rundum glücklich damit.

(PS: Wenn du jemandem antworten willst und willst dass die Person davon weiß, z.B. um Rückfragen zu beantworten, am Besten zitieren da man dann eine automatische Nachricht erhält darüber)


----------



## BF2-Veteran (9. März 2018)

Hallo,

nutze auch den Benq. Ein toller Monitor!

Gruß

BF2-Veteran


----------

